# What caused these lumps & holes?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This morning, I noticed many small mounds all over the garden that were not there yesterday.










I noticed that in the centre, there was a very neat, perfectly formed round hole. At first, I thought the holes were made by ants but as I looked closer, I noticed something disappear down the hole. Look very carefully, you can just detect something there.

I decided to experiment with my Sigma 50mm macro lens to see if I could get a picture of the occupant!










It seems to be a wasp or bee of some variety or other. I was very pleased with my first attempt an 'wild life' photography :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

My first thought was a mole or some such thing. Its a digger wasp. never seen it up close myself. Great capture Donald.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for naming the specie. The mound is only about 1 inch high on the biggest one.

One thing I have noticed is that when doing macro, is that camera movement comes into play exactly the same as when sporting a super-telephoto at 300mm


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

If only I could afford a super-telephoto :grin:

Nice pictures, never seen one of those wasps before.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://www.naturephoto-cz.com/photos/krasensky/digger-wasp-1815.jpg


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

great capture Donald .. I appreciate what you mean about movement and it's great that you managed to keep the camera that still and that the wasp was co-operative too .. although I do think that capture speed may have given a helping hand ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

hrlow2 said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.naturephoto-cz.com/photos/krasensky/digger-wasp-1815.jpg


That is the fella... Thanks for the link - magic


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I see you're also discovering a whole new world in Macro-photography - A very excellent start too, beautifully detailed and sequenced shots Donald ray:


----------

